
Geneva Police Confiscate Euro Bills Clogging Up Toilets - Nr7
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-18/geneva-police-confiscate-euro-bills-clogging-up-toilets
======
rbanffy
The worst cost/benefit in terror attacks in history.

